# '06 Madone Flying Ace



## montyw2 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks to the guys at Wheelbase Bikes in Frederick, MD. here is my new ride.
16.4lbs with bottle cages and pedals.
The artist did a great job on the paint, even gave it a brushed aluminum look.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

*Nice!*

Nice bike! Seen some pics of this design but never seen a real one. Which Madone is it? How does it ride?


----------



## montyw2 (Oct 19, 2004)

johngfoster said:


> Nice bike! Seen some pics of this design but never seen a real one. Which Madone is it? How does it ride?


It's just the standard OCLV120 Madone frame, not the OCLV110 SL, SSL or SSLX. I knew I would've saved a little bit of weight with the lighter OCLV but I liked the look and story behind the "aero hump" frame, especially since I'm going to have the bike for a long time.

My other road bike is a '99 OCLV 5500, the blue with white and red that USPS used in Lance's first TdF. The new bike seems to ride a little smoother but not a huge difference. I haven't compared the geometry but the Madone feels like it steers a bit faster but I think that's due to a straight blade fork compared to a slightly raked out fork on the old bike. Stem, bar, frame size etc are all the same.

Both bikes are DA10 but the Madone has some of the Bontrager LTD Edition X/XXX Lite stuff with yellow highlights instead of red, commemorating Lance's 7th win. I think the yellow goes well with the paint job. That component difference being noted the Madone is a pound lighter than my 5500 with the same wheels.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

nice lookin bike for sure! My new trek will be comin shortly, im counting down the days.


----------



## dperk789 (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice bike. Where did you get the paint job? Was it through project one?


----------



## montyw2 (Oct 19, 2004)

dperk789 said:


> Nice bike. Where did you get the paint job? Was it through project one?


Yep, Project One. They did an outstanding job, I'm very happy.


----------



## secularist (Feb 1, 2006)

silly rabbit...steel is real!!!

(Hi Monty!)


----------



## pjr (Mar 10, 2006)

That Is Hot!


----------



## pjr (Mar 10, 2006)

I too would rather be on steel. I could stare at that thing all day though.


----------



## lanterne rouge (Jun 27, 2002)

*Nice!*

Now all you need is a pinup painted by the Mustang Sally name as a tribute to the nose art of WWII aircraft.


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Umm... whatever float your boat...


----------

